

Ask HN: Help with talk for Non-Profits - FluidTickets

Hi HN,<p>I'm give a small talk to a couple different non-profits. The title of the talk is "Exploring and Evaluating IT Options for Nonprofits," it's basically going to be a survey of cheap and simple IT options for small non profits.<p>Since startup's operate in a similar manner, I'm interested any topics you think should be covered.<p>Topics I'll be covering include:<p>Infrastructure:
   - Email, Calendar, Docs, Backups, basic networking<p>Websites:
  - purpose, content, needed features, analytics, hosting, CMS<p>Social Media:
  - facebook, twitter, etc<p>Online Marketing,
   basic seo and online marketing<p>I won't be going into a ton of depth about any of these topics. The goal is to expose people to different options, then let them explore which would work.<p>Do you have any other topics you think would be helpful?<p>Thx,
   Charlie
======
mschaecher
I've worked with a few non-profits and political orgs regarding new
technology. Regarding small NPOs implementing new tech initiatives, one of the
problems is that the people running them might not know how to implement or
execute some of this.

I would recommend that they tap their volunteer and donor network for the
skills they need. Some old school NPOs tend to still only use their volunteers
for menial office tasks. There is a good chance that they have volunteers that
have the skills they need for various projects, they just don't ask. Make your
talented volunteers a CEO of something and they will work their butts off for
you.

~~~
mschaecher
Mark Pincus: "Are you a CEO of something"

<http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/31/business/31corner.html>

